
Ask HN: What is happening to Namecheap? - flyGuyOnTheSly
I transferred every single domain I had over to them about 5 years ago because they actually were a great domain registration company at the time.<p>Just today... I tried to buy some .ca domains and was given some cryptic error message of &quot;unable to contact provider&quot; and requested to try again... which I did for about 10 minutes... at which point I contacted their online chat.. and was informed that they have been unable to register .ca domains for the past 4 days with no estimate as to when they will be able to do so in the future...<p>That&#x27;s not the only issue I have had with them recently... but it&#x27;s the most serious which is why I brought it up.<p>I just bought the two domains I was after through GoDaddy reluctantly.<p>Has Namecheap had a significant corporate structuring change or something recently?
======
ocdtrekkie
I think the country code ones require that they can actually talk to the
registrar of said country? I remember a company talking about trouble with a
.io domain they couldn't fix when the people in that region were awake.

